# Was Jesus emotionally hurt when Judas betrayed him?



## lando83002 (Apr 5, 2011)

The Bible tells us that Jesus knew that Judas would betray him, but does it say if he was emotionally hurt when Judas betrayed him? I figure that on the one hand he should not have been hurt since it was part of God's plan to fulfill prophecy, but on the other hand Jesus did express emotions and it would be normal to feel hurt when betrayed by a friend.


----------



## MarieP (Apr 5, 2011)

lando83002 said:


> I figure that on the one hand he should not have been hurt since it was part of God's plan to fulfill prophecy



Jesus wept when Lazarus died. He lamented over Jerusalem. He agonized in the garden, praying "Father, if it is possible, take this cup from Me." He cried out upon the cross, "My God, My God, why have You forsaken Me?" Why would He not feel hurt when He was betrayed by Judas? Just because you know something is going to happen doesn't mean you don't have an emotional response to it. Just ask a bride and groom on their wedding day!

Isn't this truth part of what allows us come to the throne of grace with such confidence?

Hebrews 4
14 Seeing then that we have a great High Priest who has passed through the heavens, Jesus the Son of God, let us hold fast our confession. 15 For we do not have a High Priest who cannot sympathize with our weaknesses, but was in all points tempted as we are, yet without sin. 16 Let us therefore come boldly to the throne of grace, that we may obtain mercy and find grace to help in time of need.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 5, 2011)

Psa 55:12-14 For it is not an enemy who taunts me-- then I could bear it; it is not an adversary who deals insolently with me-- then I could hide from him. But it is you, a man, my equal, my companion, my familiar friend. We took sweet counsel together, and walked unto the house of God in company.

If this be a prophetic Psalm (as I think it is), not merely David's grief is recounted here, but Jesus' as well.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Apr 5, 2011)

To say that he was not would be to deny the full humanity of Jesus


----------



## Jack K (Apr 6, 2011)

lando83002 said:


> I figure that on the one hand he should not have been hurt since it was part of God's plan to fulfill prophecy



I see why one might think this way, but by that reasoning Jesus should not have felt emotionally hurt by the shame of the cross either. Yet that was part of his God-ordained suffering. I believe his betrayal by a friend did hurt, and that hurt too was part of God's plan.


----------

